# Google control over search results



## Mike Nolan (Sep 14, 2020)

Why does no one seem to understand the bigger picture of search algorithm manipulation. This isn't about being able to work around search blacklists to find certain information, it's about how we are being steered toward a future where we will not have control over search results at all. We will ask our computer oracles a question and we will get one pre-approved answer. This is the nightmare future we are stumbling into, and (almost) no one seems to get it.   

KD i know it has nothing to do with SH but there will be no SH forum in the near future if Google have there way.




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2019-08-17 10:48:13Reaction Score: 5


Google is rubbish now you can't find anything anymore, instead just pushes what it wants and everything seems to relate to some form of media like an old movie and anything actually useful or alternative is completely buried.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-08-17 13:10:37Reaction Score: 3


We have more and more similar threads popping up which are not meant for this forum. ATS and Reddit are full of those.

Please do not turn a purpose driven history related place into something it is not supposed to be.


----------

